# Maxxlite 285 - opinions after season



## Mobu (Oct 11, 2010)

Share your experiences about 285' ones. Im sure many of ww's using them. 
How's with durability? Lot of flats? 170 Tpi is really worth something? Anyone using they with tubes?


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Hard to get...easy to slip, is all I can say.

It's _*nothing more*_ than a showbike tire...


----------



## Jake Pay (Dec 27, 2006)

Like Zachariah said, _"It's *nothing more* than a showbike tire."_

Great for lowering weight for a scale photo shoot..

IMHO, useless in real world riding...​


----------



## bholwell (Oct 17, 2007)

Kabush races on these all the time on courses like Sea Otter. I'll run it occasionally on the rear.

It's a lightweight hardpack tire.


----------



## XgreygOOse (Sep 8, 2007)

I use them mostly on hardpack dry dusty surfaces or if I want to go fast on paved roads/paths. However I mostly run it it the rear with Maxxis flyweight 330 up front. 
Much better grip (especially in the wet) than Maxxlite 310's and less punctures than Schwalbe F.Fred's..IMHO.................and yes I do run them with Eclipse tubes


----------



## seppk (Apr 29, 2009)

if only "good" tires had that kind of weight...


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

bought a 310 for up front and used about 5 rides, none in wet conditions and noticed the sidewalls material very visible as the rubber is disintegrating. will not buy this ***** again. 
even worse are the conti. twister supersonics that i just got the same time. the knobs in the rear sides have completely pulled off the tire revealing the kevlar underneath. more garbage.:madman: 
i found both tires to work well as long as you tread lightly but i won't buy again after the shelf life being so low.


----------



## rockyuphill (Nov 28, 2004)

You have to know going in that any MTB tire in the 400gm and under range is intended as a race day only tire. And if it's under 350gms it's likely only a one or two race tire. To get the weight that low it's essentially going to be some T-shirt fabric that a machine sneezes some rubber onto. :skep: I'm puzzled that people are expecting any longevity out of a race day tire, that wouldn't be in any of the design parameters.


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

Oh, the Maxxlite 310 was worse. You need mad skills(like Kabush) just to stay upright on them. Like the 310 - the 285 are blazing fast in a straight line, has zero off-camber grip and you'll have to nearly trackstand to get any turning ability on them.

Would I get them again? _*Hell to the NO!!!!*_


----------



## MessagefromTate (Jul 12, 2007)

rockyuphill said:


> You have to know going in that any MTB tire in the 400gm and under range is intended as a race day only tire. And if it's under 350gms it's likely only a one or two race tire. To get the weight that low it's essentially going to be some T-shirt fabric that a machine sneezes some rubber onto. :skep: I'm puzzled that people are expecting any longevity out of a race day tire, that wouldn't be in any of the design parameters.


It is amazing isn't it that common sense goes out the window in such obvious matters?


----------



## magnetosphere (May 23, 2007)

I had the 310 on the rear for 2 races. I flatted on the first lap of both races. I then proceeded to slice that tire up into small strips with my pocket knife. 

I weighed 175 back then and I had some stupid 60 psi on the second race to avoid a pinch flat.


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

rockyuphill said:


> You have to know going in that any MTB tire in the 400gm and under range is intended as a race day only tire. And if it's under 350gms it's likely only a one or two race tire. To get the weight that low it's essentially going to be some T-shirt fabric that a machine sneezes some rubber onto. :skep: I'm puzzled that people are expecting any longevity out of a race day tire, that wouldn't be in any of the design parameters.


yeah, i knew going in but had to see for myself if it were a race day only tire. i like to blow money foolishly like that.:madman:


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I use these tires on my commuter bike. I've got probably 2,000 kms on them riding on pavement. They occasionally see hard packed trails and a bit of gravel from time to time. I never had any grand illusions of them performing well in a full on cross country situation. However, they are the lightest 26" tire that I can find for riding on the road. I have gotten maybe 2 flats, and never actually had to do anything other than slosh around the Stan's to seal the hole. I ran the 310s before that, and they performed just as well for the above use. Got more mileage from the 310s though. 

I need another set, as they are getting worn. Any of you guys selling a pair that still have lots of tread on them?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

About the only use for Fastfred's also... lightweight tires for pavement pounding. The reason they work at Sea Otter is the course is pretty tame. Hell they use part of the road course section of the race track for a good chunk of the short track XC route. Kabush could have just been riding his CX bike and he'd likely have done just as well. Actually I think some of the people on 29ers this year WERE using some pretty skinny tires (like the fisher riders using the Bontrager Jones XR 29 x 1.8s, which are 700x45C by any other name).

For me, the smallest tires I'd run are Kenda Karma DTC 26 x 2.0s, which are typically around 425-450g each, and have a good grippy tread for a wide range of conditions. They're even an actual 2 inches wide and that's the casing width so the air volume is quite good.


----------



## COLINx86 (Apr 8, 2009)

Everyone says about the same thing for the 285 as they do about the Furious Fred. But I just did my first ride on some Furious Fred's Saturday, and they were fine (although it was a fairly tame course, had lots of sand though). My second ride on them was today during a race on the same course, although they weren't quite as good at speed as they were just riding, they were still OK and would of been awesome, had the trail got some rain.
Definitely my new favorite course specific tire, but wouldn't use them on rocky or muddy courses.

I'd say get some 285's and test them out for yourself, but don't expect them to last long.


----------



## trek551 (Mar 28, 2009)

I did a local cyclocross race with 310s front and back with my mtb. The course was dry with lots of grass and one light mud section. The 310s mounted on my ZTR race wheels showed a 1.82in width and I inflated them at 28 psi with Stans. I got good grip in the grass and dirt but had a front end washout when I leaned (slightly!) into the corner of the mud section. So I went easy after that. 

As for real mtb racing I may try one (next year!) in the rear for our dry hardpack course with few corners but other than those situations I will choose my Ron 2.25 front/Ralph 2.1 rear combo. 

I would not try them with tubes or with other rims than Stan’s as I would loose witdh (1.70in with my DT 1450) and stability.


----------



## ginsu2k (Jul 28, 2006)

The 310s work, just not on trails! Ride them on the road and they are really fun to spin up and ride on paths, but then watch out for wet grass! Better for rear, but you can get away with the front if you know its limitations.


----------



## loggerhead (Mar 8, 2009)

If the manufacturer says they are 'race only' tires, then don't expect them to last longer than 2-3 rides on any singletrack that has rocks. They grip like crap, and pretty much desintegrate as the rubber starts to come apart from itself as if it were dry rotted.:eekster:


----------



## Cayenne_Pepa (Dec 18, 2007)

XC race courses are generally groomed and smooth...perfect for this tire. In _*real world trail conditions*_ - you essentially asking for injury, especially if you are used to going fast.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

DeeEight said:


> About the only use for Fastfred's also... lightweight tires for pavement pounding. The reason they work at Sea Otter is the course is pretty tame. Hell they use part of the road course section of the race track for a good chunk of the short track XC route. Kabush could have just been riding his CX bike and he'd likely have done just as well. Actually I think some of the people on 29ers this year WERE using some pretty skinny tires (like the fisher riders using the Bontrager Jones XR 29 x 1.8s, which are 700x45C by any other name).


Crows, Raven 2.0's, Bontrager XR 1.8's, Bontrager XR1 1.9's, Schwalbe Furious Freds, Bontrager XDX TLR 1.75's - all are good XC race weenie tires. In the hands of a good bike handler run tubeless with the right psi, they all can rock the 29"er race world.

I've raced the Crows, Ravens, XR 1.8's on the big hoops.

In terms of the MaxxLite 285 26"er - I can certainly see where it would be an efficient race tire on certain courses.

BB


----------



## Moobiker (Mar 24, 2005)

I had the 310's on front and rear for Leadville and chickened out after the pre-ride down the powerline. Went with an Aspen up front and left the 310 on the back. I had no trouble with flats (tubless, so that made a difference). The Aspen is an awesome tire. If the 285's are as hard to seat tubeless as the 310's, they're not worth the effort of even running them on the back, IMHO.


----------



## BlownCivic (Sep 12, 2006)

I found the 285s no more difficult (or easy) to mount than any other tire I've tried, including but not limited to the 310, RK SS 2.2's, SK SS 2.3's, etc... Mine are all mounted on Stan's rims though, so YMMV!


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

BlownCivic said:


> I found the 285s no more difficult (or easy) to mount than any other tire I've tried, including but not limited to the 310, RK SS 2.2's, SK SS 2.3's, etc... Mine are all mounted on Stan's rims though, so YMMV!


I've had no difficulty mounting any of the Maxxis tires I own on Stans either (IKONs, Aspens, Ardents). I would assume the Maxxlites would be the same.


----------



## trek551 (Mar 28, 2009)

I used more air to pop the beads in place in my 310s than any other tyres I tried before but they popped. They sealed way better than my R Rons and R Ralphs.


----------



## Taurine1 (Aug 2, 2011)

$120 for one tire that doesn't grip at all and flats at anything remotely not smooth.....LOL!!!!


----------



## MaLoL1 (Jan 16, 2004)

good tire for old roads and similar terrain. Closer to road or ciclocross that mountain bike. even most ciclocross tires have more grip and traction.

good for roads and pictures on scale.


----------



## Donutz (Oct 22, 2011)

I've used maxxlite 310's with tubes at 40/45 psi front and rear for the majority of races (approx 20) and training rides over the last 3 seasons. Cat 1 mid-pack. I have two pair purchased during the winter months on amazon when they show up at around $35/tire. The tires are all in decent shape still. I've had two flats over three seasons, both when I attempted to use ultralight tubes. If it rains more than .25" the day before a race, I don't use them - terrible in anything slick. In dry, less technical hills and hardpack they are a lot of fun. That said, I'm finally going tubeless next year and will be using these tires for training/road rides only.


----------



## BruceBrown (Jan 16, 2004)

Donutz said:


> I've used maxxlite 310's with tubes at 40/45 psi front and rear for the majority of races (approx 20) and training rides over the last 3 seasons. Cat 1 mid-pack. I have two pair purchased during the winter months on amazon when they show up at around $35/tire. The tires are all in decent shape still. I've had two flats over three seasons, both when I attempted to use ultralight tubes. If it rains more than .25" the day before a race, I don't use them - terrible in anything slick. In dry, less technical hills and hardpack they are a lot of fun. That said, I'm finally going tubeless next year and will be using these tires for training/road rides only.


The 29"er version of the Maxxlite races just fine in dry to tacky conditions....


----------

